# 2010 Trad Showcase



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Got this buck right at the end of the season in a snow storm. Shot two does at the request of the landowner, one on Jan,1 and one on the 3rd in IN. Time to get stands ready for later this year. 

Hope everyone has a great year.


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

Somehow.......I'm just not surprised to see you be the first poster in the 2010 thread Denny....

Nice buck! :thumbs_up


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

:smile: Thanks Steve


----------



## hoodedmonk (Feb 7, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Shot this young fallow buck in Argentina. Should have taken a monster, no excuses.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Well that makes picking a spot a lot easier. Congrats on the deer, Denny.


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Shot this tom today in MI. Tomorrow is the last day of early season and I get to sleep in. YES!!!

Jason, those spots are nice when I'm smart enough to use them!:sad:


----------



## sj_lutz (Feb 25, 2005)

There ya go Denny :thumbs_up

NICE bird!!!!!


----------



## mignard (Jun 15, 2010)

*Nice Buck Denny!!!*

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Just got back from New Zealand. Awesome country


----------



## Fox30buck (Jul 12, 2010)

sweet


----------



## hoogster (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow,
You are a huntin machine.
It appears that you are the only one able to post pics to this thread.
Some awesome country and awesome looking animals.
God Bless
Bill


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

*Awesome photos!*

Looks like a great place to bowhunt, New Zealand. Congrats on your success in the field. Thank you for your photos of your trophies. Very classy and respectful photographs the animals. What an awesome experience that must have been for you. 

Longbows & Short Shots,

Jeff Schulz


----------



## 82ndArcher07 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thats gona be one special bow to you in a couple years after taking all 653 species of game:wink:


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

We have an early anything gos doe season open here. I hate the season, but figured might as well give everything a test run.


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Took my wife out with me tonight and we both made double lung shots. Having peppered jerky, brats, smoked backstraps, breakfast sausage patties and links and burger made up.


----------



## dalebow (Nov 28, 2004)

I have been hunting this year with my Bear Kodiak Magnum, Autumn Orange arrows and WW 145gr heads. Well at 6:30 I had a small 5 point come by the stand who was feeding along on acorns, then about 12 turkey came into the scene. At 7pm a little 7 point came behind my stand, I was hoping he would turn right and pass by but he sensed something was up and turned left to drop down the hill and I spun around and made one of those shots we practice for. Fifteen yards hit him on the left side down though the lung and out the right side. It happened so quick that I had to replay it in my mind to really believe that arrow zipped thru so fast. He just walked about 20 yards, got wobbly, laid down and took his last breath. Can't ask for more of a gift. I am thankful for the blessing and quick humane harvest.


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Good shot Dalebow! 










Shot this coyote as he was trying to catch a fox squirrel.










Another doe for a friend's freezer. Waiting for the right buck to come by now.


----------



## OHBowhunt (Sep 12, 2006)

All I can say is wow. Nice group of animals you have taken this year and those have got to be the two largest does I have ever seen !


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

*First trad kill!*

My first RECURVE KILL!!!! Yearlin doe at 10 steps...I have already taken two with the compound and wasn't going to do anything with this one, then I came to my senses and realized that this is the perfect opportunity for my first trad kill...I thought to myself that I may not ever get this kinda shot opportunity for a long time, glad I did it, and with two good buddies to experience it with. To God be the glory...He is good!

Quinn Stallion Classic
40# at 29"
Easton ST Excel .500
100 grain Magnus two blade


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats Flyboy










Shot this buck in MI.


----------



## D. Spencer (Oct 5, 2010)

Got this one on Saturday, 48# Kodiak Hunter, double lung and went about 70 yards.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Dsturgisjr said:


> Congrats Flyboy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude you are a killer


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Indiana buck. They were chasing hard this morning.


----------



## D. Spencer (Oct 5, 2010)

Some nice ones Denny!


----------



## D. Spencer (Oct 5, 2010)

Got another one, I need a buck!


----------



## ronroettger (Apr 24, 2006)

Got this guy Saturday at 3:45 10 yard shot D-Lung went 65 yards


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice kills you guys!


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i seen a 4 or a 6 not sure what at about 80 yards yesterday i decided it was a little to far ha:teeth::teeth: got to love bow hunting especially with traditonal equipment


----------



## hybridbowhunter (Aug 24, 2010)

Queensland free range 36" Rusa deer


----------



## hybridbowhunter (Aug 24, 2010)

elan cow, RSA september 2010


----------



## hybridbowhunter (Aug 24, 2010)

kudu bull, sept 2010


----------



## hybridbowhunter (Aug 24, 2010)

Springbok, sept 2010


----------



## hybridbowhunter (Aug 24, 2010)

blue wildebeest, sept 2010


----------



## hybridbowhunter (Aug 24, 2010)

blesbok, sept 2010


----------



## hybridbowhunter (Aug 24, 2010)

warthog sow and management springbok, sept 2010


----------



## hybridbowhunter (Aug 24, 2010)

misc. doe and young deer free range hunt (meat hunt)


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

Hybridbowhunter: What exactly do you do for a living? College is in a few years and I wanna make sure we got the same job!


----------



## hybridbowhunter (Aug 24, 2010)

Dwill,
sometimes things are far less expensive than they seem to be, with the good contacts. :wink:

By the way, after the college (and a few years more...), i would be pleased to know you became a consultant surgeon.


----------



## Dwill (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm goin for the physical therapist right now! still good money though


----------



## Boudreaux (May 23, 2005)

*Gettin it done in Orange*

Here is my trophy for the year shot with my 7/8in wide at handle 54in osage selfbow 
51lbs @ 27 inches. First shot wasn't the best but that cat was quick, The second did the job. 




























Thanks
Boswell


----------



## Zigman (Jul 31, 2009)

*1st Trad Kill!*

First trad kill taken with my DAS Dalaa!


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

whitetail, 2010, Howard Hill Longbow modified by Jack Harrison, taken from a treestand, 2016 arrow, woodsman BH total passthru, 65 yrd recovery

A thankful day


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

My dad snapped this photo "off the cuff". Resized image.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

2009 Sow taken from a treestand.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Good stuff guys. Hybridbowhunter, what a great september!

Hunted KS for deer. Didn't close the deal on a buck, but shot a turkey on Thanksgiving.










Shot this 165" 6x6 in TX last week.


----------



## fnds (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow! Very impressive pictures. For the benefit of us newbies that can only dream about hitting anything for now, would you guys mind posting along with the pictures the bow and arrow setup used as well as the distance when the shot was taken?

Thanks.

--fnds


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

Dsturgisjr said:


> Good stuff guys. Hybridbowhunter, what a great september!
> 
> Hunted KS for deer. Didn't close the deal on a buck, but shot a turkey on Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...


my new hero! d**n man you have had a killer hunting season.congrats on the nice collection


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Despite limited time to hunt my wife, Marie, was able to tag a couple bucks around home with her longbow.


----------



## bowboy09 (Feb 10, 2009)

Dsturgisjr said:


> Despite limited time to hunt my wife, Marie, was able to tag a couple bucks around home with her longbow.


nice deer!!!!!


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Shot this TX buck in January










Mi tom at 7 yards. Weather has been terrible! Enjoyed sleeping in a little this morning.


----------



## whitewolf1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Great 2010 Denny and looks like '11 is off to a roaring start. Congrats!!


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Congrats Denny--can't wait to see your trophy room.....it's strange feeling that much admiration and jealousy at the same time!

I've got to talk with you about water buffalo too...I think I've finally gotten the "o.k." from my wife, and one of my friends is interested in going too....

Chad


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

NIce pic guys!


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Chad, Looking forward to it buddy. We'll have a good time for sure.


----------



## chep (Jan 27, 2009)

My 2010 Whitetail turned out to be a very young buck. Surprise.










I also picked up a turkey the afternoon before I harvested the deer.


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Dall sheep NWT


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

All-right! Congrats! Been wondering if you were back yet and how it went. Going to post the story, or should I call?

Chad


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Denny , the best pic I have seen in a while !!! What a beautiful animal and in such magnificent surroundings . Good for you mate !
Thta is the stuff dreams are made of .


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Dsturgisjr said:


> Dall sheep NWT


Woo Hoo! Congrats!

Ray :shade:


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

dsturgisjr said:


> View attachment 1127112
> 
> 
> dall sheep nwt


outstanding!!!!!!!!


----------



## wuzai (Sep 1, 2011)

nice pictures! l love bowhunting too.


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Early MI doe shot with an osage selfbow made by my buddy Gary Davis.


----------



## roughneck (Dec 18, 2003)

^^^^ you are a killing machine, do you ever miss??? all your shots look to be dead on!


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

roughneck, LOL yes I do miss. But I seem to be on a roll right now. Went out again tonight and shot 2 more does to make a triple doe day with the new selfbow.


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

Your my idol lol I want to be as dedicated as you are to traditional archery!!!


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

That'll be one full freezer Denny ! A beautiful looking bow mate ... and back to woody arrows huh ? Ol' skool for sure ... the Widows wil be getting jealous ! good stuff mate .


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

While I was hunting moose, elk and deer in BC with no shots taken; my wife, Marie, slipped into one of my favorite stands back in MI one evening. She made a perfect shot on this 8-point, tracked it,dressed it, dragged it to a lane and pulled it to the house on a tarp behind the lawn tractor!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

here is my antelope from august of this year, and my elk from september. no sheep like a certain somebody else though!!!


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Brad, Those are awesome animals! Good shooting.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Dsturgisjr said:


> Went out again tonight and shot 2 more does to make a triple doe day with the new selfbow.


3 in one day??? You're a BEAST! :wink: Congrats :thumbs_up

Ray :shade:


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

huntnmuleys said:


> here is my antelope from august of this year, and my elk from september.


NICE Bull and antelope!!!

I really need to find some different areas to hunt where there are more bulls around like that.

Ray :shade:


----------



## joshyounge (Nov 7, 2010)

congrats to u all,i need to get my butt out west and shoot me one of those speed goats and elk but for now i just got to settle for whats avilable here in michigan[not much]lol....first year shooting trad won state ibo championship and killed doe second day of season and this is the best feeling ever....


----------



## ronroettger (Apr 24, 2006)

*got a 4 point*

I got out today and got a 4 pointer at 7:30 am 15 yard shot he went 70 yards. Just finished getting him cut up and in the frezzer. Going back out next Tuesday-Friday to try for a doe.


----------



## joshyounge (Nov 7, 2010)

got my first buck last night with the longbow ,not the biggest buck out there but for state land here in michigan it a trophy to me.now need to get daddy or grandpa...... lol josh


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Way to go Josh and Ron! 

Shot this 8-point in IN on an all day treestand vigil.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Awesome ... all day ? Did ya eat the day before ? lol ...


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

*A newby to the instinctive world, but working on it......*

Some real nice kills folks and as I have learned in 2 years not easy to do with simple stick and string.....getting better the more I practice and after several shots being ducked by some real spooky doe.....I hooked in to a nice nanny doe, she never left my sight before going down. I guess one can teach and old dog some new tricks:wink:

Silenthntr.


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

way to go silenthntr!!!!!!


----------



## SilentHntr. (Jan 20, 2004)

huntnmuleys said:


> way to go silenthntr!!!!!!


Thanks.....hopefully more to come.

Silenthntr.


----------



## blacktail86 (Oct 21, 2008)

blacktail doe.only could hunt 3 days during late season. gotta focus on my late elk hunt. 54lb das dalaa, 500 grn nugent arrows. just a doe but its a punched tag and a good memory.


----------



## Whitey375 (Mar 26, 2009)

blacktail86 said:


> View attachment 1224887
> blacktail doe.only could hunt 3 days during late season. gotta focus on my late elk hunt. 54lb das dalaa, 500 grn nugent arrows. just a doe but its a punched tag and a good memory.


Pretty decent shot as I remember it too...


----------



## whitewolf1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Most recent addition to the freezer from this past saturday.


----------



## blacktail86 (Oct 21, 2008)

Whitey375 said:


> Pretty decent shot as I remember it too...


somethin like that lol!


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Shot this wierd tall 9-point in TX. Also got a javelina.









The weather was great after coming from snow covered MI









End of another perfect day in South TX









The trip was a business/hunting deal and our group of trad, compound and one rifle hunter had a great time.


----------



## blacktail86 (Oct 21, 2008)

sturgis ur an animal!


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Finally got a picture of my not-so-monster doe. :wink:


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Good job Jerry!
Shot this 8-point in MI this morning.


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats Denny! Just read your right up on using 2 different anchor points, I'm going to practice that this summer. Keep up the killing and good right ups!!!


----------



## schaffera (Oct 11, 2010)

first traditional kill was this squirl at 18 yards


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

schaffera said:


> first traditional kill was this squirl at 18 yards


Way to go! :thumbs_up


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

My first trad deer with the longbow. 11 yard shot.


----------



## blacktail86 (Oct 21, 2008)

congrats on the first one! its addicting now!


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

total luck buxndiverdux! i know its all total luck lol. ok seriously, way to go. nice deer man!


----------



## schaffera (Oct 11, 2010)

way to go man, gettin it done in the south i know how hard it can be to get a shot at a deer in the carolinas


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks guys... I shot another one this afternoon. 13 yard double lung shot on a small one but I'm not picky about size with this rig. I'm just picky about the shots I want.  I think I'm getting the hang of it.


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Had another great hunt in New Zealand.


----------



## blacktail86 (Oct 21, 2008)

very pretty country and some fine animals sturgis.....


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Nice mate !!! that is a fine goat ... bet he stunk huh ? 
Were you Nth or Sth Island ? I am back there again this June ... think I need to move there .....


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey Ben, we were hunting on the north island this trip.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Dsturgisjr said:


> Hey Ben, we were hunting on the north island this trip.


Helicopters are cheating :wink:

Congrats! Beautiful stag!!! I'm looking for an elk with a similar rack :wink:

Ray :shade:


----------



## wcw280 (Mar 12, 2012)

Dsturgisjr what is your occupation? I need to rethink what Im goin to school for. My lord you kill more animals in a year than most do in ten seasons.


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

A little late but here are a couple trad kills from deer season


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

My new to me SAII after only having it a day! 20 yard headshot [email protected] Black Widow SAII


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats Logan!

wcw280, My occupation, residential builder, has little to do with the amount of hunting I am fortunate enough to do. Good friends, writing skills, a supportive spouse, dependable coworkers, good luck and adventurous spirit are the important things.


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

Well I got this guy friday while I was at work! I knew it was a little bit of a poke, I walked off 30 yards! The arrow entered his back and exited his skull. The Zwickey did a great job and the groundhog made it 2 steps from where i shot it at! I was using my Black Widow SAII with goldtip velocities that weigh in at 458 grains.


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

Got my first Trad Turkey... Bullhead 125'ed him. http://youtu.be/LinDEdpFGyo http://youtu.be/0BQAlu-dC1g









And a few guys on this site suggested I go back to compound shooting since "I didn't know what I was doing."  Umm Kaayyy.


----------



## blacktail86 (Oct 21, 2008)

sweet picture man! congrats!


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

It looks like you know exactly what your doing!! Nice shooting


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats Buxndiverdux on a beautiful tom.

Just returned from Spain hunting the free ranging ibex. Awesome hunt with a wary animal. Very fortunate to close the deal on the final day of hunting.


----------



## LongbowLogan (Jan 11, 2010)

Your the man Denny!


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Nice mate ! What a fine animal .......
thanks for sharing .....

Look forward to the story !


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

One day... I want to be DSJr.  Congrats Man... I'm envious in a good way.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

New Zealand , Sth Island 2012 ..... Whippenstick Longbow "Classic" 53# @ 28" 66" ... Ace and Ribtek B'heads stacked in an Arrowmaster ..... Merriam's Turkeys , Boar, Wild Goats , Ferrets , Red and Fallow Deer ... I'd move there in a heartbeat !!!!!!


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats Ben! Sounds like a great adventure.


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

You went all the way to Africa to shoot my mother in law ?

Nice one mate ... i read and re read just how hard they are to get the drop on ... thats a fair ol' set of choppers on him too eh ! 
outta the blind ? treestsand ?
thanks for sharing that one ... Africa is on my ever growing bucket list !


----------



## Dsturgisjr (Aug 20, 2004)

Ben, that was cold. Baboons are hated by all but do they deserve the rude comparison remarks? 

Shot the baboon out of an elevated hide. Passed on hundreds of smaller ones before this big dog came close.

Also shot a bushbuck on a night hunt that was quite an adventure.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

That sure is a pretty Bushbuck .

I can only imagine what sitting in a blind/stand at night must sound like in Africa ... hearing criters carry on way off in the dark must really be something else ... hear any cats at night ?

Is there a story in Bow and Arrow we can read up on re this Africa journey ?

anyways good stuff mate . Always appreciate the pics ...


----------



## Buxndiverdux (Oct 19, 2008)

I shot this buck a few weeks back. I apologize about the awful picture, but it was late.


----------

